# anyone using Minn Kota Universal Sonar?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a powedrive V2 with US and had a bow mounted Eagle Fish Finder hooked up to it but after using it a few times the Fish Finder just quit working ( separate issue Im dealing with Eagle to have it looked at) anyways I am wondering how you guys have it hooked up, as there is an adapter cable which is correct for my Eagle unit but I didnt have a fuse hooked up to it as all the instructions never mention using a 3 amp fuse on the line but I was wondering if anyone else has it set up and can tell me how it is hooked up, Im wondering If I just did something wrong and fried my unit?? I have another eagle unit but dont wanna play with it until I can get some solid answers, MK is no help, been all around the website with no helpful info there as everything I could find was very vague

Thanks guys...
Salmonid


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> ... I am wondering how you guys have it hooked up, as there is an adapter cable which is correct for my Eagle unit but I didnt have a fuse hooked up to it as all the instructions never mention using a 3 amp fuse on the line but I was wondering if anyone else has it set up and can tell me how it is hooked up...


Just to be clear, the 3 amp fuse goes inline on the power cable (as close to the battery as you easily can). You don't need a fuse on the sonar signal line that comes off the US2 -- that is the line that you had to hook up with the adapter cable.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds to me like you unit just died I have it on my terova and never had any prooblems with it


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, unit is an Eagle and only has like 20 hrs on it,, go figure, yes, I have the fuse on the power line from the battery to the TM, thanks for the responses guys, Just wanted to make sure there wasn't something else im missing, it worked a few times then I didn't use it for a while and then it just wouldn't power up.

Salmonid


----------

